

A Federated Social Web for Peace - motters
http://projectdanube.org/videos/video-a-federated-social-web-for-peace/

======
andresmh
One of the reasons Facebook and Twitter are used by activists to spread their
message, is that non-activists use these media for sharing banal update of
their kids, cats and other mundane things. One problem with these type of
well-meaning projects is that they rarely attract mainstream audiences.

